# Help with doggie weight gain



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Does anyone know of anything to help a dog gain weight?

Sage is an 11 year old doberman and my absolute shadow. She has been steadily losing weight. We seem to be somewhat keeping it under control with Ensure shakes (vanilla flavor). She has gained a few pounds back and we seem to have stopped the loss. Does anything work better? We did have some tests run at the vet and they didn't show any problems. The vet didn't give any ideas on the subject, so I'm turning to you, my goat friends.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you giving a daily probiotic? What are you feeding her?


----------



## janetm2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Try making Satin Balls for her. You can find the recipe online.

My brother had a dog years ago that always had issues keeping on weight and he kept them made in the freezer. I have given them to one of my girls when she had Lyme disease. She wouldn't eat and was losing weight. They helped both of them. 

They are made of chopmeat, molasses,Special K, wheat germ. The dogs love them.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Sage has unlimited Blue Buffalo dog food, I generally buy the senior formula because no one here is getting any younger. She also gets 1/4 of a hot dog in the morning with her thyroid meds in it and about 1/2 can of Alpo (must be Alpo due to another dog in the family) mixed with some dry food in the evening also with the thyroid meds. Plenty of treats as well.

No probiotic. What kind would I use? I have some for the goats. Knowing Sage, she'd probably eat it if I let her.

The Alpo only thing is because the Husky, Rex refuses to eat any other brand. I have no idea how he knows if it's not Alpo, but we've tried and believe me he knows. I swear he's the spokes dog for Alpo.

I'll definitely give the Satin Balls a try. How many and how often should we be giving them to her?


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

With the Satin Balls, how much do I give her? I've researched a bit online and I'm seeing everything from 1 inch balls to what looks like around 1.5 pounds of patty. She weighs right around 70 lbs. We'd like her closer to 75 lbs. She started losing this spring (we think).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can buy dog probiotics. They come in pill form. I use a horse probiotic that gives directions on amount for all animals.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This may be a long shot ... but maybe does she need deworming?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

How are her teeth? If she isn't able to chew properly maybe she isn't getting what she needs....this can happen in horses.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Teeth are fine. She eats everything with no problem. 

I'll have to look into the probiotics. Hopefully Jeffers sells them.

She gets Nuheart Heartworm Tablets (Ivomectin) dewormer monthly to prevent heart worms. I tried using Trifexis but one of my dogs got really sick from it. We tried a pour on flea treatment and Sage got sick from that. So for now the Nuheart is the only one we use. 

We've started with 3 satin balls a day in addition to everything else. She really likes them. Each meat ball is about 1 - 2 inches in diameter, so she should show some serious improvement.


----------



## janetm2 (Aug 9, 2015)

The Satin Balls I made for Gaea were the size of a small meatball, about an inch across. I was trying to tempt her an add back the weight she was losing. She got 4 or 5 at her evening meal. I cut back as sbe started to gain. 

The ones fed to my brother's dog were much larger, at least 2 inches. He was trying to add weight to his boy who never was of a good weight. He got 3 or 4 with his meals, sometimes more in place of a meal.

Hope this helps.
Janet


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Sage is up a little over a pound from last week. I'll keep you posted and we'll adjust from there. Thanks for the suggestions. I think it's working. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is gaining weight.


----------



## janetm2 (Aug 9, 2015)

So glad to hear.. Keep up the good work, Sage..


----------



## janetm2 (Aug 9, 2015)

So, how is Sage doing?


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We just weighed her today and Sage is gaining just under a pound a week. About 10 - 12 ounces. Thanks so much for the ideas. She has no problem with having meat balls in her dinner. lol She's up to 71 lbs 4 ozs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is gaining!


----------



## janetm2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Excellent! so glad to hear..


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

72 pounds 12 ounces today. This is great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## janetm2 (Aug 9, 2015)

That's great! It's such a good feeling when you figure out how to help them. Hope she keeps up the good work. With Gaea we had to start cutting back on them as she started getting gaining to much.


----------

